# Deere 244H Mini Wheel Loader



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

High hours, but deal or no deal? - given that skidsteers are priced so high

Listing...
John Deere 244h wheel loader with 3/4 cubic yard bucket & forks. Very good condition. 16,349 hrs. Parts and operator manuals - $12,900

Should i not even waste my time, its for snow work only


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Two More..............


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Seems reasonably priced given the hours. If you are just using it for snow I wouldn't hesitate, just have a decent mechanic check it over, maybe check fluids to see cooler & smell, check compression, etc. I have a Bobcat 1600 wheel loader, smaller than that, I use it on the farm thing is way different than using a skidsteer (much better).


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Looks good id go for it.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

With all the hours anything listed as being rebuilt... ever?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice clean loader but for the hours with nothing rebuilt they are asking way to much. I know someone who has one they use as a yard machine it's nice for that but for snow they don't like it for multiply reasons. They claim it's under powered to push anything over 150' max with a 10' box. I saw some going around 9k with 4000 hours or less in the same shape.


----------

